

The Elevator Deal Protocol - jcr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpE_xMRiCLE

======
jcr
I know I'm totally guilty editorializing the subject line, and worse, adding
an unnecessary submission when a comment in the other thread might do, but
having a sense of humor makes life more enjoyable.

I'll never have any first-hand experience dealing with investors, yet from all
the horror stories I've read, the "Elevator Deal Protocol" is how I've always
envisioned it. The "Handshake Deal Protocol" seems like a vast improvement.

